# Giving Pseudo-Tapers another day in court.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey guys.

I tried out pseudo tapers a long time ago. I liked the performance. Quite comperable to tapered flats.

But I found them a pain in the donkey to make and I found the tendancy for them to either become asymetrical or to tear early (depending on how tight I tied them) maddening.

Well, the other day I ordered the wrong size tubes from Simple Shot. I was meaning to try out very light looped tubes. But I ordered medium strength ones by mistake.

I've learned a bit about making bands since the laat time I tried pseudos and decided this was a good time to see if I could make some that don't come out of symmetry or fail early.

Last time I tried making them I was still tying my bandsets. I've been using collars for quite a while now and decided to go that route.

After some experimentation I have found that by using two doubled collars on each loop they stay symmetrical even when bottoming them out. The collars also prevent the early failures as obviously they don't bite like cord does.

I now absolutely love Pseudo-Tapers and may make them my primary banding choice. They are stupid-fast and the tubes seem to hold up better for my EDC which is ALWAYS in my pocket between shooting sessions.

Edit: I also find that using collars makes Pseudo Tapers MUCH faster to make. You put on the first layer of collars and adjust them to perfect symmetry. Then you lock them in place with the second layer. Some of you probably have the tools to make much wider collars and would likely only need one doubled collar on each loop.

Good luck. If you have never tried these you really should. The performance is insane. Especially for how light the draw is compared to full loops.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice work with those collars. I've never been much for tubes but I do like the medium ones from SS. They are pretty quick and fun and that's what it's all about!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I find tying with rubber strips works well - little success with waxed thread constrictor knots (slippage). One you have a setup that works they're pretty easy to make.

They are amazing to shoot - like them alot. Same approach generally as you mention - durable and fast as.

Nice info - could you do a step by step tutorial? Thanks!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice work with those collars. I've never been much for tubes but I do like the medium ones from SS. They are pretty quick and fun and that's what it's all about!


I figured out the ones I meant to order were SS light. They have the thinnest walls of any tubes I have ever seen. And thus they retract the fastest. I haven't measured them scientifically, but the impact sound made when shooting them looped is the same as straight cut GZK .72. Super fast for tubes.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great info.

I love the zip I get from the Pseudo taper as well. A video or other tutorial would be cool. I *think *I've got the idea but I may be missing something. I need to order more tubes, too.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Was having trouble with my ties holding on my looped tubes tried the double collars,that’s the ticket Thanks for the lead.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Royleonard said:


> Was having trouble with my ties holding on my looped tubes tried the double collars,that's the ticket Thanks for the lead.


Aweome dude. It's a really simple idea but it works really well. I just need to get a tool that can let me do like a 1/2" collar in one go.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

you can also set a collar just to have the right size and then you can tie a constrictor knot over it.
It works and it's easy IMO.


----------

